# Polaroid Zip doesn't work



## synneee

Hi!

My polaroid ZIP printer doesn't print photos. I've had it for a year, but I've not used it much since it's always been kind of hard to use.
I have tried both the Polaroid ZIP app, and the Polaroid Print app. I can connect to my printer, choose photo and send to printer, but that's where it stops. I've tried countless times, but every time it is about to print, the light turns off and the printer just shuts down. The first few times I tried it would print a tiny part and the shut down.
This is extremely annoying, as I don't have the receipt so I can't get my money back - So, is there any way to fix this?
I love the idea of this thing, so I really want to find a way to use it.

Other info: I have an iphone5, i know I have the right paper and the unit is fully charged.


----------



## 2twenty2

You may be able to find a solution at Polaroid zip Support - *https://www.polaroidzip.com/support/* (how to / quick start guide / user manual etc.)



> i know I have the right paper


 Is the paper installed correctly? Paper installation and other info at the link provided.

Other than that I have no other ideas but someone else here may be able to help you further.


----------

